

Couchbase vs. CouchDB - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.couchbase.com/couchbase-vs-couchdb

======
hoodoof
I lost confidence in both products when the founder of one abandoned the first
to create the second, with a name so similar it may as well have been the
same, resulting in the need to create blog posts explaining the difference.

